
Interview with Heather Sullivan of Discord - notatechie
https://www.peoplebox.ai/blog/womens-day-heather-sullivan-interview/
======
rijoja
Yes and 0% unemployed people in management positions as well.

Why is everybody so convinced that there should be an equal amount of every
trait in any given set of people?

c.a. 50% of all humans are men but 0% of men give birth, how do we fix this
inequality.

Seriously why would having X % of anything in set one mean that it should be
exactly X % in a totally unrelated set?

~~~
lunias
Some good points haha ;P.

I think it's more about the gender distribution in the set of managers (a
single set). I agree that purposefully making it into a 50 / 50 distribution
is at worst harmful and at best a waste of time. I think the goal should be
(and mostly is) to remove bias and allow the distribution to be decided
"naturally".

I also believe that these things take time in order to manifest. Let's see an
article comparing the statistics from 1970 to today. I bet we've come a long
way in reducing bias and that our hiring practices continue to reflect that.

~~~
notatechie
I agree that bias has started reducing, that is what researchers call, 'the
glass ceiling has started to break'. But we still have a long way to go when
it come to that change percolating deeper into the system. Women, may not get
equal opportunities as men when they start out their career. And that is where
the real work needs to happen, I think.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Diversity efforts are often looked at as just a numbers game. Get that ratio
of men and women to 50/50 and everything will sort itself out.

In reality, it's a critical mass problem. To better serve and manage a diverse
workforce, you need diversity in management. It's the same from a product
prospective; it's a lot easier to understand a diverse user base if your team
is also diverse.

Heather is absolutely right that promotions are largely based on politics and
having a strong communication style, which inherently limits talent at the
managerial level.

~~~
notatechie
I agree with you and Heather. I think what she says about what women can do on
their own to promote themselves is also quite interesting.

